# Tutorials zu Konsole, sendmail und MAIL



## ByeBye 46085 (6. April 2004)

hallo, ganz nach dem Motto "back to tho roots" würde ich gern alte konsolenprogramme kennenlernen. So zum probieren habe ich sendmail instalier und mit der mail-funktion herumgebastelt. Zwischen localne usern kann ich maile aber als ich probiert habe ins Netz zu senden ging das nicht :-( kann mir da jemand helfen? Ist sehr schwer sich diee Befehle durch learn9ng by doing bei zu bringen. Ausserdem habe ich noch mühe mit der Verwaltung der mails mit dem Programm Mail und goggle hat mir nichts gescheites geliefert. Postet mit bitte wenn ihr was wisst. Wer was zum mailen hat => PN

g chief


----------



## Horusab (7. April 2004)

ich sitze grad nicht an einem linux computer. 
doch probier mal "man mail", vielleicht steht da was hilfreiches.
gruss
horusab


----------



## JohannesR (7. April 2004)

Wirf Sendmail weg und installier Postfix, davon hast du mehr. Danach ist ein 
	
	
	



```
$ man postfix
```
 eine gute Anlaufstelle.


----------

